# Surprise!!!



## MrsDieselEngineer (Dec 16, 2011)

Huge surprise this morning!  Bonnie, our Nigerian Dwarf/Boer mix doe, decided to kid last night  I checked them all before bed so she must have waiting for me to leave before pushing.... 
Two boys!  

















Sophia and Beretta, looking at their new stall mates.





ETA: Bonnie wasn't supposed to be due until January.... and although it's a huge surprise, it's welcome because January is a bad time to have kids here in NH.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow, I love the black head. Is that hard to get or is it normal? Congrats.  Sorry to hear that they are boys or are you ok with that? Thanks for the pics. I noticed that your goats have horns, I had two goats that had horns. I was told by a couple of people around here, that you shouldn't leave them on. I thought that was a stupid comment, but what do you think?


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Dec 16, 2011)

Are you talking about the black head on Beretta or the new boys?  Beretta's dad has a black head so that's where she got it, as for as the new boys, their father was black.  It's hard to tell sometimes what colors you'll end up with!  I'm okay with them being boys, they are going to be sold anyways and I'll probably wether them for pets.  They are very curious and they seem to be quite friendly little guys   Now I just have to tell myself "don't get attached... don't get attached..." 

As far as horns go, some people like them and some people don't!  Personally I prefer the horns but I know lots of folks that won't own a goat with horns.


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 16, 2011)

They are some gorgeous boys! What breed was their daddy?


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 16, 2011)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 16, 2011)

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> Are you talking about the black head on Beretta or the new boys?  Beretta's dad has a black head so that's where she got it, as for as the new boys, their father was black.  It's hard to tell sometimes what colors you'll end up with!  I'm okay with them being boys, they are going to be sold anyways and I'll probably wether them for pets.  They are very curious and they seem to be quite friendly little guys   Now I just have to tell myself "don't get attached... don't get attached..."
> 
> As far as horns go, some people like them and some people don't!  Personally I prefer the horns but I know lots of folks that won't own a goat with horns.


Actually both. So even if mom and dad both have a black head, it doesn't mean that the baby(s) will have one too? I am new to all this, so sorry for all the questions.  Yeah, I bet that is hard to not get attached. How come you prefer the horns? I did like it when mine did, I had handles.  So do you sell your babies with or without?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 16, 2011)

AWWWW ...  what a sweet surprise !!! You could name one that !!! Wait ... they are both boys !!


----------



## poorboys (Dec 16, 2011)

very cute, love the color, congrats!!


----------



## jmsim93 (Dec 16, 2011)

Precious!!!  I'm scared that's what going to happen to me in Feb...I'm a first timer and I'll probably miss it!!!  LOL  Congrats!  They are beautiful.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 16, 2011)

I like the goats with horns.  AND for those of you who are wondering what to do about the danger factor when handling them.  USE bicycle grips.   They screw right on and with some work they pull off.  






They are soft enough that if you get banged in the eye or belly it doesn't cause any damage and it really doesn't hurt.  You can still get your hand caught between a pair of horns but if you are dumb enough to stick your hand between a goats horns, then well, you would probably stick your hand in their mouth too...

I don't advise using horns as handles.   It's a good way to get your wrist or fingers broken.  AND it teaches the animal to use his/her horns as a weapon.  It also teaches them to whip their head away from you to avoid being snagged which makes the horns dangerous by default.  Thus I put collars on my goats.  With and without horns.  

As to the question of goats getting the collars snagged?   Well does your dog get his or her collar snagged?   I think not.  Just like dogs, goats learn young that if they have a collar, it is part of their body so they adapt.

OK, sorry, getting off my soapbox now.

Those babies are CUTE!  CUTE! CUTE!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 16, 2011)

What a great idea! Sorry that you don't agree with me using the horns. I tried a collar and it just choked her. She never hit me with her horns. She would pull back when I grabbed them, but it never did teach her to use them as weapons. I was NEVER dumb enough to put my hands in between her horns. I know that people do thing's different.


----------



## terrilhb (Dec 16, 2011)

What an awesome surprise. Congratulations. They are all so adorable.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 16, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> What a great idea! Sorry that you don't agree with me using the horns. I tried a collar and it just choked her. She never hit me with her horns. She would pull back when I grabbed them, but it never did teach her to use them as weapons. I was NEVER dumb enough to put my hands in between her horns. I know that people do thing's different.


I wasn't saying you were dumb.  That was just a general comment.  I was also saying that grabbing horns isn't a good policy in general.   It's a good emergency measure.  Oh dear,  I hope I didn't offend you.  I'm kind of blunt.    I've seen goats get the idea that you are fighting with them when horns are used as a handle.  

Yeah, a collar makes the goats think they are feeling choked if you pull on it.  There is a really good website about how to train a goat to a collar.    It is on the Packgoats group for yahoo.  The young lady that teaches it is just awesome.  Her method is to reward the goat the second that they yield to you by letting go of the pressure.  She starts by just using a tiny string.   

She does a great job teaching here. 

Her YouTube videos are under the heading Natural goats.  But her name is Marna.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 16, 2011)

Congrats on the new babies.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 16, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the one thing that I hate about talking through a computer, I wasn't meaning to say that you called me dumb. I am glad that you wrote back with what you were thinking though. That way we could get this all cleared up. Being blunt is fine, if I strongly believe in something, I am blunt too. Thank you for the website.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 16, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> uote]
> That is the one thing that I hate about talking through a computer, I wasn't meaning to say that you called me dumb. I am glad that you wrote back with what you were thinking though. That way we could get this all cleared up. Being blunt is fine, if I strongly believe in something, I am blunt too. Thank you for the website.


I know to its hard because you can't hear the persons voice .. you don't know if that was a happy, " CAN you believe THAT ??" or a upset cranky ,"Can you believe that" 
Its hard ...


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks.  I'm glad you understood.  I love the internet and hate it at the same time.  But I'm a nerd...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 16, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I'm glad you understood.  I love the internet and hate it at the same time.


Yah .. we just have to say "hope you understand" sometimes......


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 16, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I'm glad you understood.  I love the internet and hate it at the same time.  But I'm a nerd...


 Me too! I was feeling really bad, since I knew you were going through enough as it is. Anytime you need someone to talk to, know that I love to listen.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 16, 2011)

Anyway, back to the subject at hand,  What are you going to name them?

Santa's Elf
Christmas Cheer
Merry Christmas
Happy Chanuka
Gift Wrapped
Surprise
More Surprised
Very Surprised
Joyous
Holiday Cheer


----------



## oxdrover14 (Dec 16, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> What a great idea! Sorry that you don't agree with me using the horns. I tried a collar and it just choked her. She never hit me with her horns. She would pull back when I grabbed them, but it never did teach her to use them as weapons. I was NEVER dumb enough to put my hands in between her horns. I know that people do thing's different.


I use horns as handles it's makes it alot  easier because they typically do choke themselves with a collar (unless they are uses to it). 
I've only broken 1 horn and it was a doe going after a newborn (one of my does kidded waaay early) so I grabbed her by the horn but it was a very weak horn. for some reason they never grew thick just long.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 16, 2011)

oxdrover14 said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a whether that wasn't fed right when he was a baby, and so he had little stubs for horns. They were long enough to grab though. What kind of goats have you had?


----------



## oxdrover14 (Dec 16, 2011)

I breed boers. I bought this one at 6-8 old range. I still have her and she throws beautiful kids!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 16, 2011)

So are boers what you would suggest for someone that wants meat goats? I was thinking of kiko for meat, just because I hear they are hardy goats.


----------



## Fluffygal (Dec 16, 2011)

For names how about Chocolate Chip & Oreo cus they look sweet and are black n white like chocolate chip ice cream and oreo cookies.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Dec 16, 2011)

Those are adorable names   But I won't be naming them, their new owners can name them.  If I named them I'll want to keep them!  LOL

Their daddy was a Nigerian, one of you asked but I forgot to quote it...  sorry, lol


----------



## oxdrover14 (Dec 16, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> So are boers what you would suggest for someone that wants meat goats? I was thinking of kiko for meat, just because I hear they are hardy goats.


I would recommend them for meat because that's all I know for meat goats . I've never had any experience with kiko but maybe someone here with some will check in that knows.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 17, 2011)

What a nice surprise!  More handsome babies.  They are sweet. 

Congratulations!  Hope Mom and Babies are doing well. 

K


----------



## balluba03 (Dec 17, 2011)

Early Christmas present!!


----------



## RPC (Dec 17, 2011)

Congrats on the new boys. You have 3 nice presents now.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Dec 17, 2011)

All the babies are doing well   One of the Nigerian kids will be leaving tuesday for his new home as a bottle baby.















fortheloveofgoats, I also raise Boers and do recommend them for meat goats but I also don't have any experience with any other meat breed.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 17, 2011)

How adorable. Do you recommend a bottle baby? If so/not why? I am new to a lot of this. When we bought our goats they were older. Like 1 and 2. How come you would recommend them? Not questioning you, just curious. Thank you. What beautiful babies.


----------



## Mamaboid (Dec 17, 2011)

oxdrover14 said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No experience with kiko, other than a nubian/kiko doe that I have.  For meat I would suggest you also check into Fainters.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Dec 17, 2011)

I feel it's up to the person doing the bottle feeding.  I know Rolls Farm bottle feeds all their babies, whew, but I prefer to let the mothers do the work!  Bottle kids are fun but only when I have to.... In my own humble opinion I think they are friendly enough with handling when on the mother but if you want an "in your pocket" sort of goat that acts more like a friendly dog... bottle feed.


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 17, 2011)

In my short time with goats, I have had both and I like both, lol.

The bottle babies were very friendly, right off the bat.  I enjoyed the time spent feeding them (of course I only had four not 11 like SOME people we know).

The four that I have now were all dam raised and are every bit as friendly as the bottle babies were, it just took a little more time and patience to get them there.

I wouldn't refuse either type, honestly.  But then again, I am a sucker!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 17, 2011)

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> I feel it's up to the person doing the bottle feeding.  I know Rolls Farm bottle feeds all their babies, whew, but I prefer to let the mothers do the work!  Bottle kids are fun but only when I have to.... In my own humble opinion I think they are friendly enough with handling when on the mother but if you want an "in your pocket" sort of goat that acts more like a friendly dog... bottle feed.


Well that's good to know. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 17, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> In my short time with goats, I have had both and I like both, lol.
> 
> The bottle babies were very friendly, right off the bat.  I enjoyed the time spent feeding them (of course I only had four not 11 like SOME people we know).
> 
> ...


I was noticing that there are people that advertise bottle baby, like it's a big difference, so I am happy to know that either way is fine. Thanks.


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 17, 2011)

Well, now, dont get me wrong there.

After having a couple bottle babies here, I would definately advertise them as bottle babies, and charge accordingly.  Its not cheap to raise one on a bottle....and its time consuming, esp when you are learning as you go, lol.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 17, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Well, now, dont get me wrong there.
> 
> After having a couple bottle babies here, I would definately advertise them as bottle babies, and charge accordingly.  Its not cheap to raise one on a bottle....and its time consuming, esp when you are learning as you go, lol.


So when you bottle feed, you charge more? So is that why I find so many?


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 17, 2011)

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> Huge surprise this morning!  Bonnie, our Nigerian Dwarf/Boer mix doe, decided to kid last night  I checked them all before bed so she must have waiting for me to leave before pushing....
> Two boys!
> 
> http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj36/nhspanishmustang/DSCN3884.jpg
> ...


Pretty darn sweet looking.


----------

